# Nutrition Professor Loses 27 Pounds on Twinkie Diet



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The most controversial weight loss story on the web this week: Mark Haub, a nutrition professor from Kansas State University, lost 27 pounds in 10 weeks on a “convenience store diet” with at least two-thirds of his food consisting of Twinkies, Little Debbie Snacks, Doritos, Sugary Cereals and Oreos. The rest of his intake included [...]

*Read More...*


----------

